# Wigwam slash burner



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's my cheap and quickly built version of a wigwam slash burner for my Eastside Lumber Co. mill. I grafted a cheapo 4" strainer to a steel roofing vent from the hardware store:










Here it is after painting, in place by the mill. It's situated on a concrete ledge shared by the RR, so there is not much depth to work with. While likely undersized compared to the real ones of the past, it fits the spot and looks good from 10 feet, so why not? I plan on filling in the space below with a real log pond and a running flume - let's see how much I can cram into this space!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool idea....and it looks great Chris


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Richard Weatherby has one that actually works. It is fantastic. He may be posting here.
Paul


----------

